# What's the word on Mad River south of Urbana?



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

So far, I always fish the rt 36 bridge to the railroad bridge (with a little leeway but not much).

Does anyone know what the mad is like FAR south of that? I hear people talk about it around I-70 but I've never tried it down there... Is it still cool enough to support a good population of trout? Is any of it public? nice land owners? 

Someone with some info on this, pretty please help me out?


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

below springfield is smallie water with lost trout in the mix. Yes people do occasionally catch a trout down in the gmr but I doubt they are worth targeting below springfield, maybe you would get a good multispecies trip chucking buggers. personally for trout I dont get much farther down that where you are fishing.
I have no idea how the land owners are down there, one of the reasons I have never bothered. If you were to fish down low I would suggest a canoe.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

riverKing said:


> below springfield is smallie water with lost trout in the mix. Yes people do occasionally catch a trout down in the gmr but I doubt they are worth targeting below springfield, maybe you would get a good multispecies trip chucking buggers. personally for trout I dont get much farther down that where you are fishing.
> I have no idea how the land owners are down there, one of the reasons I have never bothered. If you were to fish down low I would suggest a canoe.


A canoe? now that's just a big pain in the butt  I wonder just how good of a smallie river is it... if I had to pick smallie fishing on it vs the big darby, where would ya go?

I'm trout-ing on the mad on saturday, but when the bass are done spawning I'm all over that


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

If you are targeting trout stay north of rt 55. If you are targeting smallmouth there are better places to go.


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

Clayton said:


> A canoe? now that's just a big pain in the butt  I wonder just how good of a smallie river is it... if I had to pick smallie fishing on it vs the big darby, where would ya go?
> 
> I'm trout-ing on the mad on saturday, but when the bass are done spawning I'm all over that


Definitely Big Darby. I will fish for smallies near 70, but have private property access thru a farm I hunt. Nothing to write home about, small to middlin fish, and not great numbers. Way more trout north of 55 as well.


----------

